# What kind of livebearer



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was Wondering What kind of livebearer is best?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

how big is your tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Best for what? Whale sharks are livebearers, they attract alot of visitors to Atlanta.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

My wife is the best livebearer I know (but you can't have her).


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

Haha ha, I don't care who you are that's funny!


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

dwool36 said:


> My wife is the best livebearer I know (but you can't have her).



ha ha ha thats funny.... thats probablythe funniest thing i have seen all day

but some good live barriers are guppies. the fry grow really fast and the moms have fry every 3-5 weeks.

mollies are good 2 i guess but i personally dont like the way they look.

there are several different types so honestly it would depend on your tank size and what have you

IKOW


----------

